# putting turbo on 7.3 Ford diesel



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

Have a new to me 93 F-250 with a NON-turbo 7.3 diesel. Is it hard to put a turbo on it since it never had one before? anyone know of step by step helpful instruction??


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

there are alot of parts, and i would research, cause you might be able to find a kit for your engine size and sometimes turbo kits can be made if you do your homework. but not hard if you plan it well. the to things that cost the most(basic turbo), are the exaust manifolds and the turbo. because your engine is n/a. you will need to upgrade your fuel system. maybe not injectors, but the pump for sure. you don't have sparkplugs so your pretty much running on detonation... for you, intercooler would be a must, especially if you plan on towing.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

http://www.bankspower.com/products/show/155/39

It's obviously "do-able", but is more than likely cost prohibitive.


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

*no go on this*

I decided I am not going to do this. Talked to an expert turbo guy. HE said"lots of head gasket and other problems with those that turboed a non turbo motor. Those that came from the factory turboed were decompressed." he also said turbo or no,,,it will still dog along,,,wont help that much. 

Said it was much more important to get the timing exactly right and better results and safer to turn up the fuel one flat of the hex,,as long as it doesnt smoke hard. this truck wasnt bought to be a speed demon. Just pull a utility trailer with some biz equipment. Last owner said they liked it slow for employees not to speed(least uphill)

I can live with it or I will trade it off for something else.


----------

